# Cypher - ILDA Laser Control Software - Free trial version



## djtraximus (Sep 10, 2008)

Dear Laserists.

I am seeing some laser control software packages appearing on eBay such as I-Show and others. On reading the info in the listing and looking at screen shots the software looks cheap and in the case of I-Show it is.

I am marketing a Pangolin developed ILDA laser control software package named CypherLite and LivePRO that I have used for a long time and find easy to use. However, the package wholesale price is $1200.00
Sounds expensive, but is it? I also own Pangolin LD2000PRO with QM2000NET which retails at about $6000.00. Now a lot of the LD2000 is in this package providing real value. To my viewpoint anyway. 

I need some help to understand what are people really looking for in a laser control software package. I have been asked by Pangolin for input into this project. The spectrum is wide but I think the best place to start is to get some feedback on the current package. 

The CypherLite laser control software has a trial installation package which I have never had ANY feedback on. I invite anyone interested to download the package and review. If even more motivated please provide any feedback which I can pass on to Pangolin development team.

The link to the package:
http://www.djtraximus.com/proddetail.asp?prod=PANGOLINCYPHERLIVEPRO

The link to current version and workspaces:
http://www.djtraximus.com/software.asp

Your feedback will be instrumental in a revised or new software package offering aimed at some appropriate level. That level is what I need to know and price point such a product appropriate and fit for purpose.

Thanks
DJ Traximus


----------

